# Bootcamp écrasé et remplacé par erreur, comment le récupérer ?



## ChTabanon (3 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai 2 partitions sur mon MacBook Pro de 2017, une Boot Camp et une Mac OS Mojave.
Ce matin j'ai voulu faire une sauvegarde avec time machine et il ne me proposait que Bootcamp comme disque dur donc j'ai dit Ok et ça m'a dit l'écraser.
Quand je me met sur le disque dur windows, l'erreur code 0xc000000f apparaît et là je suis en mode panique car j'ai toute ma compta sous windows et ma comptable doit faire la déclaration de TVA lundi...
Au secours, je suis en mode panique là, quelqu'un peut m'aider stp, vous me sauveriez la vie.
Merci sincèrement par avance


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour *ChTabanon
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- dans ta session de macOS --> va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## ChTabanon (3 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *ChTabanon
> *
> Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->
> 
> ...




```
Last login: Sat Nov  3 11:46:01 on console

Voici ce qui s'affiche : 


MBP-de-Chantal-001:~ chantaltabanon$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         202.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                48.6 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +202.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            161.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 47.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MBP-de-Chantal-001:~ chantaltabanon$
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2018)

Cette partition -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                48.6 GB    disk0s3
```


est celle de Windows. On voit que le type de la partition est "*Apple_HFS*" (comme s'il s'agissait d'une partition Apple classique) et qu'il y a un volume *BOOTCAMP* défini sur cette partition.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk0s3
```


la commande affiche un tableau d'informations sur la partition et son volume

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## ChTabanon (3 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette partition -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                48.6 GB    disk0s3
> ...




```
Device Identifier:         disk0s3
   Device Node:               /dev/disk0s3
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk0

   Volume Name:               BOOTCAMP
   Mounted:                   Yes
   Mount Point:               /Volumes/BOOTCAMP

   Partition Type:            Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:   Case-sensitive Journaled HFS+
   Type (Bundle):             hfs
   Name (User Visible):       Mac OS Extended (Case-sensitive, Journaled)
   Journal:                   Journal size 8192 KB at offset 0x16c000
   Owners:                    Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:       Yes
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  PCI-Express
   SMART Status:              Not Supported
   Volume UUID:               61928B25-533B-3B42-BFD7-CEEC13681D09
   Disk / Partition UUID:     E1FB4DF8-A087-49B9-8DA7-9F9AD9347DE8
   Partition Offset:          202315399168 Bytes (49393408 4096-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                 48.6 GB (48550117376 Bytes) (exactly 94824448 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         4096 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:        48.6 GB (48550117376 Bytes) (exactly 94824448 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:         157.2 MB (157233152 Bytes) (exactly 307096 512-Byte-Units) (0.3%)
   Volume Free Space:         48.4 GB (48392884224 Bytes) (exactly 94517352 512-Byte-Units) (99.7%)
   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          No

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               Yes
   Hardware AES Support:      No
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2018)

Voici les informations décisives sur la partition et son volume -->

```
File System Personality:   Case-sensitive Journaled HFS+
   Name (User Visible):       Mac OS Extended (Case-sensitive, Journaled)

   Volume Used Space:         157.2 MB (157233152 Bytes) (exactly 307096 512-Byte-Units) (0.3%)
   Volume Free Space:         48.4 GB (48392884224 Bytes) (exactly 94517352 512-Byte-Units) (99.7%)
```


le système de fichiers (générateur du volume sur la partition) est un *jhfsx* = *Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse, Journalisé)*. Ce système de fichiers a remplacé le système de fichiers *Windows_ntfs* qui était inscrit sur la partition. Il y a donc eu non seulement changement de type de la partition ("*Apple_HFS*") > mais aussi destruction de système de fichiers *ntfs* et remplacement par un *jhfsx*. 

l'indexage antérieur des données du volume *BOOTCAMP* par le catalogue du système de fichiers *ntfs* a disparu. Le nouveau système de fichiers *jhfsx* définit un volume vide de données cataloguées = *172 Mo*. Les écritures de fichiers sur les blocs de la partition n'ont absolument pas été touchées > mais ces écritures ne sont plus gérées par un système de fichiers comme des fichiers lisibles dans l'espace d'un volume monté. C'est comme les livres d'une bibliothèque dont le catalogue aurait été détruit : on ne peut plus les consulter > car ils n'ont plus d'adresses permettant de les trouver.

Ta seule ressource consiste dans l'utilisation d'un logiciel de récupération de données. En l'absence d'un catalogue > ils sont capables de scanner les blocs d'une partition pour y identifier des écritures constituant des unités de fichiers. Et de récupérer ces fichiers. Pour reprendre mon image des livres d'une bibliothèque dont le catalogue est perdu > imagine un fureteur des travées et rayonnages de cette bibliothèque qui recenserait un à un les livres qui y sont rangés.

Tu n'as pas assez d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs* (*39 Go*) pour que le volume *Macintosh HD* serve d'espace de travail (= espace de destination des fichiers récupérés) d'une partition de près de *49 Go*. Il te faudrait donc l'espace du volume d'un DDE qui servirait de destination à la récupération.


----------



## ChTabanon (3 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici les informations décisives sur la partition et son volume -->
> 
> ```
> File System Personality:   Case-sensitive Journaled HFS+
> ...



Milles merci Macomaniac pour toutes ces informations très pertinentes et explicites. Est-ce difficile à faire ? c'est tellement important pour moi de récupérer tout ça que je suis frileuse à le faire mais si tu me rassures et avec des explications peut-être me lancerai-je !
Dans tous les cas, c'est trop gentil de prendre du temps pour m'aider, c'est très touchant.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2018)

Disons qu'il de faut un DDE > avec un volume offrant dans les *80 Go* (disons) d'espace libre. Le format de ce volume importe peu : il suffit que le Mac puisse y écrire. Si tu n'as pas de fichiers excédant *4 Go* > même le *FAT-32* pourrait convenir.

Les logiciels de récupération sont malheureusment payants - genre Disk Drill > Stellar Mac Data Recovery > Data Rescue (il y a en a d'autres).

Le plus commode serait que tu en utilises un (dans un 1er temps) > offrant une démo gratuite. Dans ce cas-là, le logiciel offre des fonctionnalités restreintes pas en amont (scan) mais en aval (récupération). Il offre souvent une liste des fichiers récupérables réduits à des vignettes de format réduit. Ça te permettrait de juger si les fichiers qui t'importent font partie du lot > ce qui rendrait valable de payer la licence.

Attention ! - il arrive > mais je pense que c'est plutôt rare --> que le logiciel non seulement récupère le corps du fichier, mais aussi son intitulé et l'arborescence sous-dossiers / dossiers dont il relève pour son classement original. Mais je pense aussi que > dans la plupart des cas > le logiciel récupère le fichier sans son intitulé originel (en lui collant un intitulé numérique stéréotypé) et sans l'arborescence de son rangement initial (mais en le reclassant dans des dossiers de types : type *JPEG* etc.).


----------



## ChTabanon (4 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Disons qu'il de faut un DDE > avec un volume offrant dans les *80 Go* (disons) d'espace libre. Le format de ce volume importe peu : il suffit que le Mac puisse y écrire. Si tu n'as pas de fichiers excédant *4 Go* > même le *FAT-32* pourrait convenir.
> 
> Les logiciels de récupération sont malheureusment payants - genre Disk Drill > Stellar Mac Data Recovery > Data Rescue (il y a en a d'autres).
> 
> ...




Merci beaucoup. Je possède un DDE mais sur mon ordi j'ai aussi un bootcamp qui n'est pas le bon, alors quand je vais aller le rechercher, je ne sais pas lequel je vais devoir choisir... Au vu de toutes ces explications, je vais voir un spécialiste demain matin à la première heure car hormis récupérer le fichier, il me faut agrandir la grandeur de la session windows et je ne sais pas non plus faire... ça fait beaucoup d'inconnu et en plus si je dois payer un logiciel cela me coutera peut être aussi cher de voir un informaticien non ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2018)

Enquiers-toi du tarif par avance.


----------

